# South Carolina RFS Signed into Law 2014



## FM William Burns (Jun 9, 2010)

The Gov. signed the requirements for residential sprinklers into law, effective 2014.

http://www.charlestonbusiness.com/news/34551-governor-signs-bill-delaying-fi


----------



## pwood (Jun 9, 2010)

that is terrific, congratulations to the special interest lobbies! foremost insurance just cancelled my homeowners policy because my home falls in their brush zone map they have. they inspected the exterior of the home 2 years ago and issued the policy because i had it so well defensible( i am a fire marshal ) and know the rules! do you think if i retrofit sprinklers in the inside then maybe they would reinstate my policy? what is a homeowner to do to the outside? maybe a special interest group can come up with a costly profitable fix? meanwhile i am tossed into some costly insurance pool and issued a new policy if i am luckly. no bitterness here! :mrgreen:


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 10, 2010)

YEAHHH... SOUTH Carolina still going backwards....................after all the governor can go to Argentina and remain in office. What else do you expect?


----------



## pwood (Jun 10, 2010)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> YEAHHH... SOUTH Carolina still going backwards....................after all the governor can go to Argentina and remain in office. What else do you expect?


 the new candidate for governor walks the appalachian trail frequently also! :mrgreen:


----------



## conarb (Jun 10, 2010)

> When a long-ago South Carolina  legislator described his state as ``too small to be a republic and too  large to be an insane asylum,'' he might have added, ``but just perfect  for a bordello!''   Perhaps it is the humidity. Throw in a  ****tail, stir with human nature, and you've got that ol' fleeting  magic.
> 
> But what's with all these kissy-boys spilling the beans  on their paramours? Whither chivalry? Whither, alas, manliness?       The women in these romantic imbroglios are steel magnolias to  the weeping willows of their undoubtedly regrettable (and perhaps  forgettable) dalliances.
> 
> The South has managed through the past 150 years of regional shame  to cling to the one admirable trait of its antebellum past: the Gentle  Man. He, too, apparently is endangered. With notable  exceptions, the once-honorable protector of women's virtue is just  another gossip-monger.



Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/06/08/1668679/libidos-on-the-loose.html#ixzz0qT2LoG9O


​


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Conarb..... I needed the support!

Remember, some perople are like a slinky, not worth a darn but still bring a smile to your face when they are pushed down stairs.


----------

